# Greenville, SC, 6yo F BGSD, PTS date 3-31-09!



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Someone please help me get this girl listed! I just got the e-mail last night about Dolly, a gorgeous black GSD on the PTS list in Greenville, SC for today! If someone can PM me their e-mail addy, I can send you her pics, I just cannot post at work!

Please please help! Dolly will be PTS today! I have a friend at this shelter and I can pull and hold for any approved rescue! I am about an hour away, but can get info on Dolly. 

Owner surrender, 6 yrs old, passed ALL TEMP TESTS!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I will post her for you


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13336598

Greenville County Animal Care Services 
Greenville, SC 
864-467-3950 

Dolly
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 7366818


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

will this help alittle








LAST DAY—WILL BE PTS 4/1


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

sry posted the pic,before the other above posts came through


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, rocky1, Jean and acurajane.....

Poor old girl. I will hate it if she dies all alone in the shelter today.

PLEASE help her!

I have pulled from this shelter before and can at any time....She can be pulled through my Rescue- Life of Riley Rescue for GSDs OR another approved rescue.....I can go get her, bring her home and foster short term while transport is worked out....I will even offer to start a leg of transport for her!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Please email us at [email protected] 



We may have transport available-just ask



When you reply to confirm dogs, please include in your email what rescue you are with. This saves us a lot of time because we currently work with a TON of rescues. Thanks for making it easier for us! J



There are many dogs on this list that will be PTS 4/1. Our kennels are very full and we can't hold these dogs any longer. Please find it in your heart to save them. It will be a sad day here tomorrow if all of these dogs have to be euthanized.








Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do to save animals!

[email protected]


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Per Taryn-permission given to crosspost-

"No rescue has stepped up for her yet. She will be PTS tomorrow at 1 PM if no one gets her. Our kennels are full again, it bites. You would have to pay $60, that includes spay, chip, hw test, all vaccs, deworming and frontline. You can pull her without your 501. I just need an adoption contract, and vet ref, and a letter from of recommendation from some other rescue or shelter that knows you—you can get one from Joe."



Due to the high volume of responses that we get from those of you who want to save animals, we kindly request correspondence by email only. Thank you!



Greenville County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Greenville, SC 29609



[email protected]


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

So, her PTS date is tomorrow at 1pm. That gives us a little time to work on her....but not enough!

I can do a lot for her- but I cannot keep her. I just committed to receiving an Owner surrender PB Sibe and I currently work with my local shelter.....have successfully rescued 29 dogs since beginning in mid-Feb. Just me and one other lady are doing all this and I still work F-T....I am not able to take on another dog at this time.

But, my offer stands to help her in any way. Please let's try to work to get her out of here!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I am trying to call the shelter now.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I have tried to call multiple times and cannot get through. I did leave a message that I was interested in Dolly and asked someone to return the call.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh I hope they call you back.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

OK I spoke with the rescue coordinator and did not get alot of information about Dolly. SHe said there had not been any interest. Someone local would have to pull her and she would need permanent rescue committment-we will get her here and vetted. Surely someone has room for her???


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This girl needs help today-is anyone working on a plan for her?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

can you email any other pics if you have them?
[email protected]
I have worked with them before and am approved but I need to know for how long she could be held before transport.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Guys- I told you that I can do it. I am only an hour away, but I need to know where she is going. I am friends with Taryn who is the rescue coordinator at the GCACS in Greenville. They ask that you do NOT call- only e-mail.....they get hundreds of calls per day as this is a HUGE facility.

I e-mailed earlier and already posted Taryn's response. I told you that I can pull her and hold short term while a transport is worked on and I also offered to start the first leg of transport. 

If you do not need or want my help, that is ok, but I have been trying to get response from someone all day.

eadavis- where are you located and are you planning on taking her or just trying to get her out of there?

I leave work NOW. I will PM you my phone number. I have done many successful pulls from Greenville. One was for 4 dogs Ubu and the black F GSD and a Boston and a little terrier mix that I pulled and transported to Carnesville, GA to a boarding kennel down there that Tess in PA asked me to take them to. I had never met her but offered to help based on personal references from long-time rescues on this board.

Please contact me tonight as you will either have to send your info via fax to Greenville, or I will have to send mine. Either way we do that, they are only open til 6pm and then she has the morning tomorrow. That is it!

Also, I have Taryn's personal cell # that I can call tonight if necessary, although I only do it in emergencies or for strictly personal calls.

I am running late, so I am just going to post my cell # here, since I do not have time to stay here and do this. Please call me if there is ANYONE willing to recieve this poor sad little girl.

828-421-0212 Angie's cell


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Your pms are over the limit so I could not respond but I did email Taryn as you and I have worked with her before on Renita and Ubu and Layla.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

Here is one more picture I received:


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

She has been rescued per Taryn


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

That's me. I need to make pickup arrangements. Can you help?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We can , be glad to. Barb called me about this girl yesterday, so I called Taryn immediately








Just let me know what you need me to do, allways willing to help.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks. I need someone to pick her up and hold her or find me low cost boarding until my transporter can get her. Know anyone?
She is being spayed today. ShepsRGr8 said she could help with pickup and a short hold if I needed. It takes me a little while though to set up transport usually so..........
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Can you give us any help getting the senior boy up there, to us? We are working on his transport now.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We can hold her for you. How long do you think it will take to get your transport together. 

Are you close to Danville, PA? Would it be possible for you to hold him for us?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Email me if you want. There is someone near Danville and may be we could work something out with her.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Is this dog safe?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

YES


----------

